# probleme mit JavaScript programmierung



## mc meckermilch (20. Nov 2006)

hallo,

ich bin absoluter anfänger in jeglicher art von programmierung.
nun soll ich für mein studium ein programm (in javaScript) schreiben, dass die anzahl der tage eines monats angibt.
es soll ein monat eingeben werden und die anzahl der tage dann wieder ausgeben werden.

der script-teil, also der teil in dem die eigentliche rechnung statt findet sieht so aus.

  <script type="text/javascript">

 var Monat


Monat = prompt("Bitte geben Sie einen Monat ein!");

switch (Monat) {
 case Januar || März || Mai || Juli || August || Oktober || Dezember: 31;
 break;
 case April || Juni || September || November: 30;
 break;
 case Februar: Tage = 28;
 break;
 }

 document.writeln ("Anzahl der Tage: "+ Monat);
  </script>



es ist wichtig dass ihr wisst, dass ich die SWITCH-anweisung verwenden MUSS !!! 
ich kann einen monat eingeben aber es wird dann nichts ausgegeben, also müsste der fehler bei der switch anweisung liegen.

könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen ?

danke, mc meckermilch


----------



## mc meckermilch (20. Nov 2006)

irgendwie wird nicht mein script-teil angezeigt ..


----------



## dieta (20. Nov 2006)

Das hier ist ein Java-Forum, kein JavaScript-Forum.
Java und JavaScript sind zwei völlig verschiedene Paar Schuhe!!!
 :arrow: Foren-FAQ: Java ist nicht JavaScript!
 :arrow: Vor dem ersten Posten bitte lesen
 :arrow: www.java-ist-nicht-javascript.de/

Und zweitens: Doppelpost!


----------

